# سمات الاختلاط السليم للأنبا موسى



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب
  سمات الاختلاط السليم

الاختلاط بين الجنسين شىء طبيعى موجود الآن في البيوت والمدارس والجامعات وميادين العمل، وخطورة الاختلاط تكمن في الانحراف به عن حادة الصواب سواء انحرفنا به نحو الانفلات كما يحدث في المجتمعات الغربية، أو نحو التزمت كما يحدث احيانا في المجتماعت الشرقية، بالفصل المتشدد بين الجنسين.
أما الاختلاط المسيحي فله سماته وحدوده، وهذه بعضها:

أ) هو أختلاط في حضرة المسيح، فكلا الطرفين مرتبط بالمسيح، شبعان بنعمته ، مقدس بروحه، لذلك فهو يختلط لدواعى طبيعة العمل والحياة، في روح أخوية مقدسة، ومن يقرأ فليبى 4 أو رومية 16 يرى نموذجا مقدسا للاختلاط المسيحي، فالخدام والخادمات يعملون معا في كرم المسيح، في نقاوة وعفة وتحفظ، والجميع اسماؤهم مكتوبة في سفر الحياة.

لذلك فالشاب المسيحي لا ينزل من بيته دون إن يطمئن انه في يد المسيح، وان المسيح في قلبه، وبهذا السلاح ينزل إلى الميدان، وفى كل المواقف يشعر إن المسيح هو نوره (يفرز له الغث من السمين) وهو قوته (يعطيه المعونة في لحظات الاحتياج)، وهكذا يصيح دائما: "يعظم أنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا".

ب) وهو أختلاط في حدود العمل ، فالاحاديث تجرى دون داع، أو في أي موضوع أو دالة مفسدة ، أو احاديث هامة، ولكن في محيط العمل، وفى مكان العمل لا خارجه، انها علاقة عمل وزمالة مسئوليات، فأذا ما احس الإنسان – بالمسيح المنير الساكن فيه – ان الخط سينحرف، يتحرك سريعا نحو الطريق السليم، مستعينا بالمخلص الامين، الحاضر معه في كل حين.

ت) وهو أختلاط في إطار الجماعة، فالكل يتعاون في نقاوة وبراءة، أنها كنيسة أي جماعة متحدة بالروح، تعمل لمجد المسيح ولسعادة الكل، لذلك فالتركيز الفردى مرفوض تماما، فهو خروج عن الخط السليم، وعن الجماعة المترابطة بالمسيح وداخل إطار القداسة، أي إن علاقة فردية بشخص معين هى نذير بخطر يحدق بالطرفين، أما اذا كان ذلك في إطار أختيار الشريك، فليكن هذا بأسلوب مقدس ورسمى، وتحت إرشاد أب الاعتراف، وفى النور الواضح.

وهنا يبقى سؤال، ما هو الاسلوب السليم في أختيار شريك الحياة.
​


----------



## white rose (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> *لذلك فالشاب المسيحي لا ينزل من بيته دون إن يطمئن انه في يد المسيح، وان المسيح في قلبه، وبهذا السلاح ينزل إلى الميدان، وفى كل المواقف يشعر إن المسيح هو نوره (يفرز له الغث من السمين) وهو قوته (يعطيه المعونة في لحظات الاحتياج)، وهكذا يصيح دائما: "يعظم أنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا".*




*موضوع رائع يا النهيسي*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا النهيسى*
*ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  يا اخي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> أما اذا كان ذلك في إطار أختيار الشريك، فليكن هذا بأسلوب مقدس ورسمى، وتحت إرشاد أب الاعتراف، وفى النور الواضح


*ميرررسى يا النهيسى على موضوعك الهادف
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا النهيسى على موضوعك الهادف
> ربنا يباركك*


مرور رائع أختنا الغاليه 

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا النهيسي*


شكرا أختى الكريمه للمرور الراااااائع​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا اخي
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا النهيسى*
> *ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


الرب يبارككم

شكرا لمرورك العزيز​​


----------

